# replacing 1750 rpm motor



## daddydave (Nov 29, 2016)

Using a 1750 rpm old washing machine motor to drive my 3×9 sanding drum. Was very satisfactory. However the motor burned up (over 30 yrs. old) Big difference in motor prices between 1750 and 3600 Rpm. Is it okay to use a 3600 rpm motor for this sanding? (DIRECT DRIVE TO DRUM)


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I think you will find that doubling the speed will be way too fast. And since you say it's a direct drive, then you don't really have any good way to lower the speed either. So yes, you probably can get away with twice the speed - but you probably don't want to. How exactly did you burn up the motor? Are you sure it can't be fixed?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I'd be checking out the yard sales and junk shops for a 1750. Everything becomes a little more critical at higher speeds. Personally, I wouldn't do it.


----------

